# Blizzard



## Lusty5535 (Jul 22, 2010)

For all you computer gamers out there!

Which do you like better?

Diablo or World Of Warcraft(WOW)

***

I opt for Diablo. Best Blizzard game ever!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

You should attach a poll to this. 

This should be in Three Frags Left.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh?

...Tell, me, Master? How do i do this? (Believe it or not, I'm not trying to sound sarcastic.)

...Nevermind...

I found it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought they had another franchise in there somewhere.  _I can't remember the name though......_


----------



## Querk (Jul 22, 2010)

Riley said:


> I thought they had another franchise in there somewhere.  _I can't remember the name though......_


 
Rock n' Roll Racing?


----------



## BlauShep (Jul 22, 2010)

/is WoWing right now


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well... *Sigh* I guess I can add in StarCraft... If I figure out how.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 22, 2010)

http://roosterteeth.com/comics/strip.php?id=1692 (inappropriate joke)
:V


----------



## bigjon (Jul 22, 2010)

Spore all the way, baby.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 22, 2010)

Used to play diablo.

Also, Blizzard sucks these days.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never played Diablo, but I've been playing WoW on and off for a while now.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 22, 2010)

BlauShep said:


> /is WoWing right now


 
^

What is this no Starcraft bullshit? SC2 comes out in three days god damn it!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2010)

Lost Vikings?


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 23, 2010)

What?! No  Blackthrone?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuck Blizz.  I'm sick of them.  Been holding out forever and a day on Diablo 3 so they can jerk off to the "kaching" sound made by WoW subscription fees.  Took their sweet fucking time with Starcraft 2, as well.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 23, 2010)

The Diablo set back-to-back is a pretty good game, albeit a lot of grinding - It actually is remotely fun, and has some good replayability. WoW, however, is not, and does not really, respectively. :/ 

Though I'm not looking forward to Diablo 3 at all, I remember saying it looked like a mash-up between WoW and the Diablo set, and I'm sure this still holds true. I think Diablo 2 will remain the champion of the soon-to-be trilogy.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 23, 2010)

Neither. ActiBlizzard hasn't made a decent game in years.


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sticking with WoW, although the lack of Starcraft is a little worrying.
I get some people don't like it and shun it and mock it and call it shit, but, holy crap - i love it. So compulsive, too. Just one more raid! One more raid!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The Diablo set back-to-back is a pretty good game, albeit a lot of grinding - It actually is remotely fun, and has some good replayability. WoW, however, is not, and does not really, respectively. :/
> 
> Though I'm not looking forward to Diablo 3 at all, I remember saying it looked like a mash-up between WoW and the Diablo set, and I'm sure this still holds true. I think Diablo 2 will remain the champion of the soon-to-be trilogy.


 
The original Diablo has a very special place in my heart, even more so than D2.  Granted, D2 was overall a better game, but I have the fondest memories of discovering the awesomeness of Diablo.  Fuck online hackers though, they were just goddamn annoying.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2010)

Huh... It seems I've been invited to beta test wow cataclysm. 
Funny how things turn up when you register somewhere at one point.
Don't know whether or not I should do it though.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 23, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Huh... It seems I've been invited to beta test wow cataclysm.
> Funny how things turn up when you register somewhere at one point.
> Don't know whether or not I should do it though.



Lololol.

Do it.

(you only get a beta invite if you opt into maybe getting a beta invite, and only then accept only if it's on your Battle.net account)


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2010)

Morroke said:


> u mad bro?


 
Actually they're right; none of the games they've released since 2004 have been any good.

Or existent.

Starcraft is my favourite of their franchises, just because the swords and sorcery setting is always so similar between games.  With space, a person/company can do really interesting things.  The differences between Starcraft and, say, Mass Effect actually serve to make them stand apart.  Whereas the differences between Diablo/Warcraft and Dragon Age are...well, pretty slight.  There's only so much that can be done with a basic medieval fantasy setting.  Even Diablo and Warcraft always felt like they were set in the same universe, and the events in Diablo were happening a few miles away from whatever was going on in Warcraft at the time.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Huh... It seems I've been invited to beta test wow cataclysm.
> Funny how things turn up when you register somewhere at one point.
> Don't know whether or not I should do it though.


 
lol you better make sure its not a scam site out to get your password.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 24, 2010)

Meh I like the Diablo series better, but as said before Blizzard games have been in decline ever since that deal with Activision so I won't be picking up SC2 or Diablo 3.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Meh I like the Diablo series better, but as said before Blizzard games have been in decline ever since that deal with Activision so I won't be picking up SC2 or Diablo 3.


 
You should try Torchlight.

And avoiding games because of what company they're published by on principle is just silly.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Lololol.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> (you only get a beta invite if you opt into maybe getting a beta invite, and only then accept only if it's on your Battle.net account)


 


Toraneko said:


> lol you better make sure its not a scam site out to get your password.



Decided not to for two reasons:
It requires an active account which I don't have since I go private, and I didn't think it was real since it was in the spam folder  
 while another battle.net email was in inbox.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

WORLD OF WARCRAFT!

FOR THE HORDE!

 You might see me on Darkspear


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> WORLD OF WARCRAFT!
> 
> FOR THE HORDE!
> 
> You might see me on Darkspear



No I won't, public servers are too expensive for me.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> No I won't, public servers are too expensive for me.


 
If you're so cheap/broke you can't afford $15 a month... you need a job.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you're so cheap/broke you can't afford $15 a month... you need a job.


 
^ this

WoW is infinitely more fun socially and at end game anyway, what on earth would you do on a private server besides hack it and pretend to be a GM?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you're so cheap/broke you can't afford $15 a month... you need a job.


Probably could afford that, but I lack a credit card.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Probably could afford that, but I lack a credit card.


 
 like wal-mart, Best-buy and pretty much every other major electronic store doesn't accept cash now...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> like wal-mart, Best-buy and pretty much every other major electronic store doesn't accept cash now...



This conversation is encouraging me to buy time cards, well done.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

Starcraft II all the way.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> This conversation is encouraging me to buy time cards, well done.


 
 not my fault you don't think about alternative possibiilties.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 24, 2010)

I am going to have to go with WoW, the only game that was Blizzard relased in the 21st century so far.

...FOR THE ALLIANCE!


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2010)

Having played both games extensively, I can safely say anyone who prefers WoW has never played Diablo. WoW is full of dumb assholes and basically has the shittiest community in gaming history. At least you can solo Diablo.


----------



## Villefort (Jul 24, 2010)

Probably the Diablo series.  Diablo and Diablo 2 were some of the first PC games that I played.
I've been waiting for the release of Diablo 3, can't wait to get that.  Hopefully the in-game economy won't be screwed up from duping like Diablo 2.


----------



## Seas (Jul 24, 2010)

Mike said:


> I am going to have to go with WoW, the only game that was Blizzard relased in the 21st century so far.


 
How about Warcraft 3? Like, the one your avatar is from?


Also, I vote for Diablo (with especially 2 in mind), second comes Warcraft 3, and then Starcraft.
I don't like themepark mmos (like WoW).


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

WoW, although the stuff they are doing now sucks. Hopefully it'll get better in Cata, so I can start playing again.


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm certainly looking forward to cataclysm. Never played Diablo 3, but the early trailers have me interested, so I'm trying to follow it. All the starcraft hype has passed me by, really. Odd, seeing as I do like RTS games; I have a relatively broad spectrum when it comes to games. It's never occurred to me to try it until my friend asked me about it recently.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 25, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Having played both games extensively, I can safely say anyone who prefers WoW has never played Diablo. WoW is full of dumb assholes and basically has the shittiest community in gaming history. At least you can solo Diablo.


 
You can solo WoW too.

And seriously if you played online Diablo was just as bad, only instead of 8 year olds calling you a fag because you wouldn't duel them it was full of hackers and botters who wouldn't give you a choice and just kill you anyway.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 26, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You can solo WoW too.
> 
> And seriously if you played online Diablo was just as bad, only instead of 8 year olds calling you a fag because you wouldn't duel them it was full of hackers and botters who wouldn't give you a choice and just kill you anyway.


 
Hackers? That's why you play closed Battle.net, open makes it trivial to cheat since it uses your clientside character data.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 29, 2010)

I would have to say WoW... But I Havn't played Diablo in a while...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 29, 2010)

...........but Blizzard makes Starcraft 2 does it not...make a SC2 button D:


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...........but Blizzard makes Starcraft 2 does it not...make a SC2 button D:


 
OP didn't want to make the poll too uneven.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll take Diablo/2 over World of Shit anytime.

Also, fuck Starcraft.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I'll take Diablo/2 over World of Shit anytime.
> 
> Also, fuck Starcraft.


 
This.


----------



## Ames (Jul 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I'll take Diablo/2 over World of Shit anytime.


 
This.  Diablo > WoW period.


----------

